# Lure coursing junkies!!!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and Zefra got to attend a fun "try it" day at a local club. We tried lure coursing for the first time (not usually offered to other breeds in Canada).

I believe I have official "lure coursing junkies" on my hands. Both dogs did wonderful and will be now trialing at the next event. Oh boy, what have I started! 

Stark


























Zefra


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, are you sure they don't have greyhound in them????? awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Man your dogs get to do all sorts of fun stuff and are good at it. You have some amazing dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella did a little lure coursing at a Doggie Fun Zone charity event a few weeks ago...... She loved it. I wish there was someplace close by to do it on a regular basis....


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

BEST SPORT EVER! Congrats! I'm sure we'll see you back in a month posting about your CAX titles, haha!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That's awesome!!! Man I wish we lived anywhere that had cool stuff like that!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am hoping to get their titles at the next event now that the club is offering them to other breeds.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> That's awesome!!! Man I wish we lived anywhere that had cool stuff like that!


Hmmm. There has to be SOME lurecoursing club near you! I know of a judge from up that way. There aren't many of them around... I bet there's a place tucked away somewhere.

It's super addictive when you have dogs that love it so much. And OP, great job with the photography! All the CA/CAA pics I have of my dogs are blurs. :blush:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This place has been around forever, but just opened it's doors to non-racing breeds which is awesome! 

I have to give my sister and best friend credit for the photo's.... I was too busy holding back the crazy dogs!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

This just made me go look up bear by clubs. I think rogue would love this! Great pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. 


How does one title in lure coursing? I didn't know they had titles for that. What's required?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For non-sighthounds it's easy. You run clean 3 times under 3 different judges and you get a CA. You run clean another 12 times you get a CAX. I'd hoped to do a CAX this year but there aren't enough events in my area to complete 12 so we should have 9 Qs from this May and June and will have to finish it next spring unless someone adds and event in the fall. Those are the UKC titles but I think AKC is the same. Since they are not sighthounds they just have to finish the run. I believe it is timed but if the dog is chasing the lure there's no chance they wouldn't finish in time. I think in AKC they might run a shorter course for tiny dogs. On one of Pan's qualifying runs, I had to walk halfway out, down him, and restart him because the equipment malfunctioned but they didn't hold it against us, they just let me restart him where it had died. It's generally something dogs do or they don't. I've never trained for it, just set my dog down on the start line and when they say "tally ho!" you let go.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What Lies said. 

The dogs just had to complete the run.. which... it super easy if your dogs like to run and chase stuff... LOL. I had a hard time holding my dogs back while watching the other runs!!! LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Liesje said:


> For non-sighthounds it's easy. You run clean 3 times under 3 different judges and you get a CA. You run clean another 12 times you get a CAX. I'd hoped to do a CAX this year but there aren't enough events in my area to complete 12 so we should have 9 Qs from this May and June and will have to finish it next spring unless someone adds and event in the fall. Those are the UKC titles but I think AKC is the same. Since they are not sighthounds they just have to finish the run. I believe it is timed but if the dog is chasing the lure there's no chance they wouldn't finish in time. I think in AKC they might run a shorter course for tiny dogs. On one of Pan's qualifying runs, I had to walk halfway out, down him, and restart him because the equipment malfunctioned but they didn't hold it against us, they just let me restart him where it had died. It's generally something dogs do or they don't. I've never trained for it, just set my dog down on the start line and when they say "tally ho!" you let go.


 
Thanks! So a clean run just means the dog runs all the way around right? My pit does about 3 runs a year at a huge dog event. He loves it! I just never thought you could title in it. Huh! I have never tried it with the GSD's but I'm sure they would chase it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah once they figured it out you are DONE for! Nikon has a specific harness just so I can restrain him while he's waiting for his turn. The second time he lure coursed he barked while another dog was running. The third time, he barked anytime he saw the lure move. The fourth time, he barked any time he was within sight or earshot of the lure mechanism. Now, he barks when we enter the fairground where the lure coursing is held (way in the back 40). Maybe next year he'll start barking when we get off at exit 44!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! So a clean run just means the dog runs all the way around right? My pit does about 3 runs a year at a huge dog event. He loves it! I just never thought you could title in it. Huh! I have never tried it with the GSD's but I'm sure they would chase it.


Yes you can now. Nikon was doing it before they offered titles as well. Now some clubs even do two a day (different courses and different judges). Usually I run Nikon a third time (pay for a "fun run") just to get it out of his system. The only con is that the entry fees are much higher for the real deal. $25 vs. $3 for a fun run, same course.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have video of them but am waiting for my friend to send them to me.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lies, Stark was the same way!!! He barked when he heard the machine and then after when we entered the field it was on! LOL

Zefra came out of the crate thinking it was protection time with all the dogs barking... LOL.. when she realized what it was her face lite up and she was all gun ho for it! LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's really fun to just let them do it. It's Nikon's favorite thing. He doesn't know he's not a greyhound. The club that does our events (actually based out of Ontario I think) is really nice. They all know him by name now. Since I live in the city there's nowhere I can replicate anything like it, just letting the dog *chase* something long and hard. When he's done he no longer bites at the lures, just trots over to me and lets me attach the leash with this goofy grin on his face. The title just proves my dog knows how to have a good time and not just be trained to do a bunch of things but also just be a DOG


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Which harness do you use? And which club? I think the one I work with does A LOT of events in the states - may be the same one.

They said they don't usually wear harnesses because it can hinder the dog, but holding my dogs back by the collars are HARD! I wouldn't mind a harness but would like it to be light and not hinder movement.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Looks fun! 

They definitely enjoyed themselves!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh he doesn't run with a harness (doesn't run with anything on), I just need it to control him while we wait.

We've always run with the United Greyhound Club.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Yeah once they figured it out you are DONE for! Nikon has a specific harness just so I can restrain him while he's waiting for his turn. The second time he lure coursed he barked while another dog was running. The third time, he barked anytime he saw the lure move. The fourth time, he barked any time he was within sight or earshot of the lure mechanism. Now, he barks when we enter the fairground where the lure coursing is held (way in the back 40). Maybe next year he'll start barking when we get off at exit 44!


This is how Kaiser is too. We've only done short runs at events, not in an open field though I'd like to get there. 

He can't get anywhere near the field unless he's going to run within a minute or he gets himself WAY too worked up. We only got to do one run last time because he caught the lure and it took me (and 3 other people) 5 minutes to get him to drop it. He needs more self control before we can do something like that again.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys - they definitely had a great time.

Lies, that's what I was thinking. I was also thinking of a slip lead which may be easier than having to take their fursavers off.... which was a pain and I hurt my finger with all the craziness they were doing.. lol!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jamie - they told me at the very beginning to allow my dog to catch and tug the lure at the end. I tried to explain that she wouldn't need to "increase any drive for it" but they still want them to do it..... she almost broke the line... LOL

She thinks when she gets something in her mouth like a lure or tug that when she "wins it" she is suppose to hold on and go for it.... lol... that is me running at her telling her to WAIT so I can grab the tug and lead her back to the start line after her run... lol.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, those numbers for titles are incorrect,

"Dogs that pass the CAT three times will earn a Coursing Ability (CA) title. Ten passes and a dog earns a Coursing Ability Advanced (CAA) title, and 25 passes results in a Coursing Ability Excellent (CAX) title."

American Kennel Club - Coursing Ability Test

But its still awesome!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

gsdraven said:


> We only got to do one run last time because he caught the lure and it took me (and 3 other people) 5 minutes to get him to drop it. He needs more self control before we can do something like that again.


I tell all my customers that come to lure coursing: The first rule of lure coursing is there is *NO *obedience or self control at Lure Coursing!

Seriously. Your dog is running all-out in full prey mode. Once that thing stops you should NOT expect your dog to be able to comprehend ANY commands.

The easiest way to get a dog off the lure - cut it off and let them walk off the field with it. Especially if it's just a plastic bag!

If the operator won't let you remove the lure, this always works for me. Using the flat of you hand, palm facing towards the dogs nose. That way you reduce the risk of the dog accidentally biting you if they try to grab more of the lure. Lean down, put your mouth over the dogs nose and BLOW!

Trust me - I have yet to not get a dog to release using this method. Even the terriers can't withstand the Nose Blow! 

Now if the thought of the Nose Blow grosses you out there is one other method that is fairly successful. Grab the dog under the back legs and lift. Most dogs will let go of the lure when their rear end goes up over their head. MOST.

At least YOUR dog doesn't drop the lure immediately and then start running the course over and over, not coming when you are SCREAMING at him and then starting to grab the line and bite it! Sigh. That's my boy Mauser.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I was also thinking of a slip lead which may be easier than having to take their fursavers off.... which was a pain and I hurt my finger with all the craziness they were doing.. lol!


If you are going to go for the titles I would suggest investing in a lure coursing slip lead:

Lure Coursing Slip Leads w/ padded collar | BIFBLANKETSANDLEADS ArtFire Shop

Scroll down the page and they list the different LC slip leads. Click on one and they have a description of how you use it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

marbury said:


> Actually, those numbers for titles are incorrect,
> 
> "Dogs that pass the CAT three times will earn a Coursing Ability (CA) title. Ten passes and a dog earns a Coursing Ability Advanced (CAA) title, and 25 passes results in a Coursing Ability Excellent (CAX) title."
> 
> ...



The numbers Lies posted were for UKC.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks guys - they definitely had a great time.
> 
> Lies, that's what I was thinking. I was also thinking of a slip lead which may be easier than having to take their fursavers off.... which was a pain and I hurt my finger with all the craziness they were doing.. lol!


Oh yeah Fursavers are BRUTAL in this context. I've seen some nasty smashed fingers and ripped nails trying to restrain a crazy dog with a Fursaver by hand. I do have a martingale slip lead as well but Nikon is so strong and I don't like all the barking and lunging with a collar on. At the events we do, it's kind of first come first serve so you might be in line for 45 minutes unless you have someone holding your spot (which I never do, since I'm either completely alone or with Falon and she's got her own dogs). I tried the harness and will stick with that. Nikon just leans into it (isn't really lunging and bucking around) and he's free to bark without getting choked out. It's also much easier for me to slip off than any collar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link Lauri! 

And yes, we will be going for titles now. They are both hooked as am I! 

And I agree about the obedience part.... both my dogs have excellent obedience but will not listen when on the field for lure coursing! I thought Zefra would since she does comply during protection but nope... this was just TOO fun! She wanted to run off with the lure!!! LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Oh yeah Fursavers are BRUTAL in this context. I've seen some nasty smashed fingers and ripped nails trying to restrain a crazy dog with a Fursaver by hand. I do have a martingale slip lead as well but Nikon is so strong and I don't like all the barking and lunging with a collar on. At the events we do, it's kind of first come first serve so you might be in line for 45 minutes unless you have someone holding your spot (which I never do, since I'm either completely alone or with Falon and she's got her own dogs). I tried the harness and will stick with that. Nikon just leans into it (isn't really lunging and bucking around) and he's free to bark without getting choked out. It's also much easier for me to slip off than any collar.


Yeah, I totally forgot to put a buckle collar or slip lead in my bag the day of the event! I had EVERYTHING else I would ever need - EXCEPT that... go figure!

This is the harness I have (besides my leather ones for protection)... one buckle - goes on over the head - would you think that would be sufficient?

Do you have a photo of the one you use?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> If you are going to go for the titles I would suggest investing in a lure coursing slip lead:
> 
> Lure Coursing Slip Leads w/ padded collar | BIFBLANKETSANDLEADS ArtFire Shop
> 
> Scroll down the page and they list the different LC slip leads. Click on one and they have a description of how you use it.


The lady makes/sells them so I may ask her to make me some as the ones she had there were very small (made for sight hounds) for the size I would need.

Thanks!!!


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd love to have something like that set up in my yard - Hawkeye would love that...... I have the room just not the technology/equipment.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Jamie - they told me at the very beginning to allow my dog to catch and tug the lure at the end. I tried to explain that she wouldn't need to "increase any drive for it" but they still want them to do it.....





Lauri & The Gang said:


> I tell all my customers that come to lure coursing: The first rule of lure coursing is there is *NO *obedience or self control at Lure Coursing!
> 
> Seriously. Your dog is running all-out in full prey mode. Once that thing stops you should NOT expect your dog to be able to comprehend ANY commands.
> 
> ...


Good to know that people in the sport are okay with it. Like I said, we've only done it at small events and with lines wrapping around the field, they got a little annoyed when they have to stop for so long.

I let him get as excited as he wants about it (and even had people telling me to shut him up and I said no) but holding everyone up was a little embarassing. There's a club near me that I've been dying to take him to and a smaller group just starting out. Raven loves it too but Kaiser is just insane for it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I tell all my customers that come to lure coursing: The first rule of lure coursing is there is *NO *obedience or self control at Lure Coursing!
> 
> Seriously. Your dog is running all-out in full prey mode. Once that thing stops you should NOT expect your dog to be able to comprehend ANY commands.
> 
> ...



That was Nala. Looks so easy, doesn't it? LOL
The hardest one to hold was Indra. 
Lure Coursing - YouTube


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm using my new IDC belt harness. I got it for flyball but prefer the collar (same company) so I'm no longer using a harness in flyball. It fits much better than the ComfortFlex, so he won't bounce out of it. Either that or I "weenie walker" him but he gets immune to that after a while (works good for dock diving though).


----------

